# Converter question



## Seer (Dec 23, 2011)

I am looking through the converters on a site and I see everything from Schmidt piston to vacumn converters.  Which is the best way to go?  I have no problem filling as I have syringes from being a diabetic.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Dec 23, 2011)

Dilbert - for me I like the piston converters as I can get more in them than a squeeze one.  The problem with a piston is it has to have a pen long enough to get it to fit in.  For the most part I think you are looking at a preference rather than which is better kind of thing.


----------



## Seer (Dec 23, 2011)

I am looking at somehitng for a jr gent/ triton type pen.


----------



## watch_art (Dec 23, 2011)

If a piston converter will fit the barrel, then that's what I'd do.  Those squeezy converters never seem to take on much ink.


----------

